# G-Loomis IMX Surf Rods



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Talk about a beauty of a rod. A local B&T have em and all I can say is WOW!!!! They feel great!!! Surprisingly light and strong. The kid I was dealing with has the 8ft paired with a VS200. He took me out back of the shop and let me toss plugs with it. I can honestly say that combo is phenomenal. He even told me he'd work me a deal on the same combo. I laughed and told him that while that was VERY tempting, if I did take him up on his deal, it would be short lived as he would read in the newspaper the next morning how a local got beat to death with a fishing rod!!!!!!! , because when Boss Dogg found out what I paid for it, she'd beat me with it.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sshhhhhhh! Who's gonna tell her? If most of our wives ever found out what we have in our fishing gear we'd all be dead men!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

thats why I don't have a wife... ;-) Dawg ya only live once... go for it...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

lil red jeep said:


> Sshhhhhhh! Who's gonna tell her? If most of our wives ever found out what we have in our fishing gear we'd all be dead men!


Yeah well ya have one like mine who fishes just as hard if not harder than I do, and checks out my gear to get ideas for herself, it's kinda hard to hide it..............lol


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Good point!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

lil red jeep said:


> Good point!


Yup.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Just get two, one for her one for you.... no problem....


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yeah well ya have one like mine who fishes just as hard if not harder than I do, and checks out my gear to get ideas for herself, it's kinda hard to hide it..............lol


You need to change you name to LuckyDogg.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Just get two, one for her one for you.... no problem....


Buy one for her? You got a better chance of seeing The Pope ridin naked down the parkway on a unicycle!!!!!! Momma raised ugly kids, not dumb ones!!!!!..............


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Loomis I.M.X. Surf rods. I had three of them for a while. Had to return them. All eight footers. Two were like 1 thru 5 and one was like 2 thru 6. They called the 2 thru six extra heavy. The 2 thru 6 was really a better 1 to 3 oz rod in my opinion. I had planned on useing them to sight cast Cobia but in my opinion they are too light for that. The extra heavy might work O.K but even it is a little on the light side. I think they would be great for stripers and blues in the surf. I love G loomis rods and have been on their pro staff for several years. That explains why I had 1500 dollars worth of those guys laying around. All the other I.M.X. Loomis blanks that I have are very stiff and are all underrated as far as what they can throw.The Muskey rods are the real deal if you are looking for a light powerful rod. The extra heavy muskey rod with a 700 calcutta and 65 lb braid is a Cobia's worst nightmare. I keep three of those combos on my boat any time I Cobia fish.. None the less the I.M.X. surf is a beautyful rod. They feel great and are super light. You should get one. You only live once. I think I might get a couple 8 ft Extra heavy the next time they let me order some rods.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

30 loomis rods?
holy chit!
you beat me by 1........i mean 29


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> 30 loomis rods?
> holy chit!
> you beat me by 1........i mean 29


 I'll take it!
Cheers Mr D and Mr K!


----------



## seahunt (Sep 28, 2009)

*Even the field*

Look it easy... all you need to do is take her to the local coach bag store and that is where you will find she will buy a bag that will ease your conscience.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

500 bucks for one rod? No thanks.

That's a lot of scratch. I have 7 rods, 6 of which I love, and the seventh I hope redeems itself after losing 14 inches off the tip, and all of them together were only 500.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Check out the Loomis N.R.X. rods. They are very popular with the Pro Tournament guys. I agree that most of us don't need a 500 dollar rod. On the other hand most of us are not fishing a tournament worth 250 thousand dollars for first place either. I have a few of them and I will say they are quite nice.


----------

